# jetjon build



## br549 (Mar 27, 2014)

well after lurking for a long time I finally built my jetjon this is the boat I started with I will install pictures and story as my time allows


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 28, 2014)

Good start. What plans do you have?


----------



## br549 (Mar 28, 2014)

got the boat cleaned out and cut the tunnel in


----------



## br549 (Mar 28, 2014)

started on the flange that will hold the Yamaha gp800 pump


----------



## br549 (Mar 28, 2014)

got the flange in and checked the tunnel fit


----------



## br549 (Mar 28, 2014)

couple pics of the tunnel fit


----------



## Ranchero50 (Mar 29, 2014)

Figure you're done building it so waiting patiently...

opcorn:

Hurry up with the pics dang it.


----------



## br549 (Mar 29, 2014)

yea Ive had it in the water 3 times now its a blast to drive first time to the lake then twice up the river more pics coming


----------



## br549 (Mar 29, 2014)

im running a Kawasaki 750 motor and a Yamaha 800gp pump had to cut the impellar shaft down to except the Kawasaki coupler


----------



## br549 (Mar 29, 2014)

I installed some angle on the bottom for a little added strength might help might not


----------



## br549 (Mar 29, 2014)

some console pics


----------



## br549 (Mar 29, 2014)

I know my throttle is on the left side its different but just worked out better on that side


----------



## J Hartman (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the angle on the bottom. How much weight do you think it adds? Lots more protection? Anyone else done this? I think it's a great idea .


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 30, 2014)

Did angle on the bottom is going to help you with tracking/turning/sliding?.. Did it introduce much air into the intake on the jet?

Keep dem pictures coming!!


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

the angle is not much weight 1 1/2''x1/8'' but it has helped already on my second trip was coming back down river got to a spot where water drops off in 2 steps of about 2-3 ft got nervous let off throttle ended up hitting pretty hard almost hung up for second when I went up I was on step had no problem lesson learned but looked at bottom and some pretty good rubbing on the angle glad it was there heres some pics of my nozzle trim lever setup the 1st time then had to move and rework had to come up with something to hold handle in place or the nozzle would blow straight up otherwise


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

went ahead rebuilt carbs was great to get running again then off to the lake to see how she floats this was the 1st time in the water it seemed to spin out when trying to get on plane but when it hooked up it did good didn't like the chop on the lake that day


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

after my second trip I figured out I really needed a reverse so I started with a 3'' piece of tube then installed a foot pedal it works great spins the boat around more than just backing up so to speak the pic don't show the cable coming out the back of the boat didn't take one of that I guess also on this second trip I moved my gas tank and my trolling motor battery to the back of the boat on each side of the motor but didn't like the weight distribution or the way it got on plane so swapped back to front


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

installed the floor and a seat over the fuel tank also started the framing for the lids on each side of motor


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

here is a pic of the cable to the reverse bucket also the lids and sheet metal around motor oh and the anchor mate so the driver can operate it this is where im at for now hope to be fishing more than working on boat forgot to mention befor the last time I took it to river I replaced the inner tunnel seals and swapped to a new solas impellar what a difference soon as i hit the throttle its up on plane no spinning out and can stay on step at half throttle no problem still things to do but they can wait for now


----------



## cerevisiaephilus (Mar 30, 2014)

I am super envious of your tools and your abilities with metal. I wish I had both!

What thickness aluminum did you use for the floor?


----------



## br549 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it was .063 on the floor


----------



## openseat (Mar 30, 2014)

Musta been lurking a long time, 'cause it looks like you really did your homework on all the various issues and techniques with jetjons!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 31, 2014)

This build is badass! Now I want to build one...very nice fab/design skills!


----------



## br549 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks for the comment guys this is a couple pics of the spot we bottomed out on coming back down the river the other day


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347116#p347116 said:


> br549 » 01 Apr 2014, 20:16[/url]"]thanks for the comment guys this is a couple pics of the spot we bottomed out on coming back down the river the other day


How do you go up that?


----------



## br549 (Apr 3, 2014)

wide open and hope you hit the right spot


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 3, 2014)

br549 said:


> wide open and hope you hit the right spot


The rockless spot


----------



## Ranchero50 (Apr 5, 2014)

I see a lot of my boat in yours, good job. I like your reverse setup and plan on incorporating something similar.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2014)

Br549, VERY nice work, man!! =D> You have some serious fabrication skills. I REALLY like that flange you made for the pump intake duct, that's how I should have done mine, it would have been a lot easier for sure.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347297#p347297 said:


> ogdenmarine » 03 Apr 2014, 04:00[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347116#p347116 said:
> ...




I have no experience with running boats in these types of rivers, other than paddling a raft or a kayak. 

However, based on my observation and experience, IMHO, going UP isn't the real problem, at least as far as the danger level is concerned. 
Going up, you can see the obstruction or rock ledge, and can read where the channel is to go through it. 

Coming back DOWN is another story, those rocks and drop-offs are not visible until you are on top of them, and by then, it's too late. 

I have never been brave enough to take my boat through any kind of rocks or lateral steps, mainly because the rivers where there are rocks, are a long ways from home, and that's not a good place to have problems. But there is a set of rapids a little closer to home, above Florence on the Pee Dee River at Hwy 34. They are exposed on lower levels. When the water gets back down, I plan to go there one day and do a little bit of 'training' by running through here a few times. After that, I may try a river somewhere else.


----------



## bnt5 (May 4, 2014)

Very cool boat! What are the specs of the boat you are using? I am getting ready to start my own build using the Kawasaki 750 motor as we'll and I am wondering how that engine does performance wise.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 5, 2014)

Mine's a 1648 SV Duracraft, with a 160 HP Yamaha MR-1 High Output 4 stroke. I'm running a Yamaha XL1200W pump, and a Solas YD-CD 13/19 swirl impeller. My boat has (2) 11 gallon fuel tanks, for a combined total of 22 gallons. On average cruising speeds, it burns about 3 GPH, or about 5 MPG, either way, this is how it averages out on the fuel economy, which is waaaay better than it was with the old 2-stroke engine.

As I said before, though, your approach to installing the intake duct is MUCH better than mine. To begin with, you have the boat upside down...and that makes welding a helluva lot easier than trying to do it overhead! Also, the flange you've made will deal with that funky angle of the lower edge of the intake duct, how it starts out 3/4" of an inch thick at the back end, and tapers down to nothing at the front. I had to make that same shape for the pump to fit in my boat, but mine did not go very easily, as it involved a LOT of grinding!! Yours will avoid all that BS.

Keep us posted!! 8)


----------

